# Anyone heard back from Chapman?



## sam k (Feb 4, 2006)

I applied to Chapman early action. When I tried to call and see if they had everything, the said they weren't  finished processing their backlog and wouldn't answer specific requests. 
Around Jan 15, ( I think about 2-3 days before) I got a postcard from chapman saying they have everything.
I haven't heard from them since.
I think I might just have been put in the regular admissions file, but it's possible Chapman is just behind this year.
Has anyone heard back from them?


----------



## free twitch (Feb 5, 2006)

What up. I'm in the same position, applied early action and have yet to receive notice of whether or not I've been admitted. I called 2 days ago and was told not to worry; if the early action deadline was met, you're application is still in the process of being reviewed. The person said applicants to the film school should receive a letter within the next 2 weeks which reveals if you're a finalist for consideration and includes further instructions. Good luck man.


----------



## Hoeks (Feb 6, 2006)

same situation here but AFI. I think we all have to be patient. I remember NYU intl. student applicants got approves as far back as end of JUNE because NYU had so many applicants


----------



## hang_a_shaka (Feb 12, 2006)

I applied to Chapman too, and my app was received on the 1st, the deadline for early action. I pray it makes it.

What I've heard, too, is that notifications can take a long time. I also applied to NYU and Columbia (back in late November), and I was told it could be as late as March/April before I get a reply.

Good luck.


----------



## free twitch (Feb 22, 2006)

has anyone received a notice yet?


----------



## Cody Brown (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey,

I heard back today. I am a finalist. They requested that I send them in a specific piece from my portfolio and set up an interview once I do that.

anyone else hear back?

-cody


----------



## free twitch (Mar 1, 2006)

i received a letter today. i'm a finalist too. good luck to everyone.


----------



## hang_a_shaka (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, I got my finalist "e-mail" today, too.

Nervous about submitting the portfolio work, though. Reel-y nervous. (yes, pun intended)


----------

